# Go Lakers!



## Josh (Jun 6, 2010)

Go Lakers!

Who else is watching Finals????


----------



## Angi (Jun 6, 2010)

Suprisingly it is not on. My husband and sons are b-ball freaks. Luckily they are not home haahaa!


----------



## terracolson (Jun 6, 2010)

bos 45
lal 33

COME ON LAKERS!!!


----------



## jobeanator (Jun 6, 2010)

i hate the celtics lakers better beat them


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 6, 2010)

Go Hawks!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 6, 2010)

LAKERS could've done better...but the Refs didn't help ANY!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor Lakers 

Danny


----------



## terracolson (Jun 6, 2010)

glad i am not the refs working that game....leaving La with all that hate on them right now


----------



## Neal (Jun 8, 2010)

BOO!! 
Go Suns!


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 8, 2010)

I dislike both the Lakers and the Celtics really. Wish it would have been Suns vs Orlando or at least one of the two. So I'm not even watching the finals and I'm a huge basketball fan.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Seiryu said:


> I'm not even watching the finals and I'm a huge basketball fan.



Don't see how that's possible if you don't watch the GREATEST player in the game today go after his fifth ring


----------



## Josh (Jun 10, 2010)

at it again tonight!
i'm gonna be out in Mentone, CA watching!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah! Paul Pierce said after Game 2...we're going home and we won't be coming back to LA...I'm pretty sure he's right...Lakers in 5.


----------



## Treebon (Jun 10, 2010)

Man I feel really outnumbered here rooting for Boston. I must be the only Bostonian around, guess I should watch my back haha.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 11, 2010)

No your not the only one routing for the Celtics 

Great game last night 

Danny


----------



## DeanS (Jun 11, 2010)

OK! OK! Lakers in 6


----------



## khanvict (Jun 16, 2010)

i can't wait for game 7! lakers are definitely going to win and this will be great redemption from 2008! kobe solidifies his legendary status (in my eyes he's already surpassed jordan as the greatest of all time) with his 5th ring and the lakers can probably cake-walk into a 3-peat next season if they are relatively healthy.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 16, 2010)

The Lakers that showed up last night is the team they had at the end of last season...IF that team shows up tomorrow...IT'S OVER! Boston, GO HOME (with your heads hangin')


----------



## Josh (Jun 17, 2010)

Big game tonight! I won't be able to watch live (my youngest sister is graduating from high school) but I can't wait to see how it ends up!


----------



## chadk (Jun 17, 2010)

I like basketball in general, but don't get a lot of satisfaction watching these thugs play (with some exceptions). 

When it comes to sports, I'd rather play than watch... My brother is a HUGE sports fan and when he starts rattling off stats I just tell him he sounds like he has a man-crush 

If I had to pick, it would be Boston.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 17, 2010)

LAKERS WIN...KOBE MVP!


----------



## Angi (Jun 17, 2010)

I watched the end. My youngest thinks Koby is cool. That bugs me. Do I need to let go of the fact that he is an adultress and just except the fact that most sports figures are??????


----------



## harris (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't like basketball, but I love the fact Kobe got number 5. Living in Cleveland and watching this ongoing debacle with the ultimate diva, Queen James, is mind numbing. This guy hasn't won anything, except personal awards, yet he continues to receive the most press. He will never do what Bryant has done, no matter where he goes. And if Bryant or Jordan were on this Cavs team the past two years?.....They would've been in the finals. I hope Bryant gets more rings, James leaves the Cavs, the Cavs leave Cleveland, and we get us an NHL team baby!


----------



## khanvict (Jun 18, 2010)

Angi said:


> I watched the end. My youngest thinks Koby is cool. That bugs me. Do I need to let go of the fact that he is an adultress and just except the fact that most sports figures are??????



Athletes and celebrities are just like you and me. We're all human beings who make mistakes, commit sins, have skeletons in our closets, and our own demons to battle. The media builds them up into these 'larger-than-life' figures for the sole purpose of then knocking them down by exposing character flaws and shortcomings, turning their life into a soap opera for our entertainment to see how it then unfolds.

In Kobe's instance, he owned up to his mistake and if you ever see the way he interacts with his wife and kids you can tell he loves them very much. Your son could think his teacher is cool or even somebody else that you would consider to be an ideal candidate to be a better icon but the only difference is that person's dirty laundry most likely will never be aired for everyone to know about.



harris said:


> I don't like basketball, but I love the fact Kobe got number 5. Living in Cleveland and watching this ongoing debacle with the ultimate diva, Queen James, is mind numbing. This guy hasn't won anything, except personal awards, yet he continues to receive the most press. He will never do what Bryant has done, no matter where he goes. And if Bryant or Jordan were on this Cavs team the past two years?.....They would've been in the finals. I hope Bryant gets more rings, James leaves the Cavs, the Cavs leave Cleveland, and we get us an NHL team baby!



The hoopla exists because in the end it is about money for everybody else except James (he has plenty). The Cavs franchise value rose by $250million since he's been there. If he goes, that's a quarter of a billion dollars going with him.



DeanS said:


> LAKERS WIN...KOBE MVP!



*BEAUTIFUL * was the only word I had to describe it. It left a warm and tingly feeling in my heart and I couldn't stop smiling. I didn't feel this way last year because I felt like the Lakers should've won that title easily but it felt good to watch them redeem themselves against boston this time around. Let's go for the 3-peat!!!


----------

